
Guccifer 2.0 doxes hundreds of House Democrats with massive document dump - danielmorozoff
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/08/guccifer-2-0-doxes-hundreds-of-house-democrats-with-massive-document-dump/?comments=1
======
dbsjkdn
Russia might throw the election for Trump by releasing hacked documents. This
is crazier than some of "tech" subplots from House of Cards that I didn't find
credible. It's a brave new world.

------
rbanffy
It is impossible to forget the many times the US was on the other end of this
kind of political game. It's a dirty game that leaves permanent damage and
it's rather unfortunate, but hardly unpredictable. The fact the Democratic
Party is being targeted by a foreign power tells a lot about which side the
external actors prefer.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> The fact the Democratic Party is being targeted by a foreign power tells a
> lot about which side the external actors prefer.

As a democratic socialist, I'm almost starting to prefer the other side as
well.

Or shall we simply continue to excuse this sort of behavior?

[https://wikileaks.org/dnc-emails/emailid/20280](https://wikileaks.org/dnc-
emails/emailid/20280)

"Can we set up a time for a very brief call to go over our process for
handling donations from donors who have given us pay to play letters? Want to
make sure we have a robust process in place to make sure that donations that
come in from those donors, in any form, get put into the operating account."

~~~
DiNovi
the enemy of your enemy can be a much worse enemy

~~~
toomuchtodo
Sometimes you have to swallow the poison pill.

~~~
rbanffy
I agree, but choose your poison carefully or you just won't recover.

